# Braiding And Brow Bands?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I just had a a couple questions about showing. These are only low level shows that I'll be entering, so my first question would be; can I show with a ribbon brow band? My next question is can I just braid my mares' mane into a running braid like this? 



 She has a longish mane and I'm not sure how badly I want to cut. How should I braid her tail?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Depends on what type of shows you are doing. Ridden showing and working hunter (I think is kind of like US hunters?) shows ask for plain tack (excluding Welsh section Bs and riding ponies which I believe allow the ribbon browbands) and in dressage the tack has to be black or brown, therefore you can get away with maximum of a bit of patent leather or a little gold or silver piping or white padding in low levels. Showjumping and eventing you get away with a lot more colour if you want it in the jumping phases, and from what little I know of western there's a lot of colour and bling there.

However, if it's just schooling shows/gymkhanas then they are a lot more laid back, and its worth checking with the show coordinators as you could potentially wear whatever you like as long as its smart.

Running braids tend to be acceptable in showing classes where manes aren't judged, and for jumping/eventing where the mane is long. Most schooling shows though would accept them.

This is just what I've found, and etiquette is different over here sometimes though than to the US.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

minstrel said:


> Depends on what type of shows you are doing.


It's a local show, open to English and western riders. The English classes I wanted to do were just pleasure and equitation. Thanks!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Equitation here it doesn't matter too much, if its a low level show, so the brow band would probably be ok (although check with the show to make sure). The braid would be fine for both classes. I'm not sure about the pleasure class, I've never shown in anything like that myself so that's not my area of expertise. If in doubt, just ask the show organisers, they can easily clarify their dress code


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I just checked the general rules and regulations, but there was nothing there regarding tack, I just says what you're being judged on, so I'll email some time 


Does anyone else know about the running braid for pleasure classes?


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

BornToRun said:


> Does anyone else know about the running braid for pleasure classes?


For breed and open shows, I always had my mare in a running braid. She is an Arabian though, so the running braid is what is common and expected for her breed. If you are showing a breed that normally has a pulled mane and button or other style braids, you may want to consider showing your horse in their breed's traditional style.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

minstrel said:


> Depends on what type of shows you are doing. Ridden showing and working hunter (I think is kind of like US hunters?) shows ask for plain tack (excluding Welsh section Bs and riding ponies which I believe allow the ribbon browbands) .


In the UK Section B's are shown in plain browbands, the only ponies shown in ribbon ones are riding ponies (also known as show ponies).


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

SunnyK01 said:


> For breed and open shows, I always had my mare in a running braid. She is an Arabian though, so the running braid is what is common and expected for her breed. If you are showing a breed that normally has a pulled mane and button or other style braids, you may want to consider showing your horse in their breed's traditional style.


I couldn't find much about showing Standies, but I did find this PDF from the SPPHA (Standardbred Pleasure & Performance Horse Association) This is what they had to say:

"Standardbreds in ridden classes must have manes plaited and tails
plaited, pulled or shaved.

Standardbreds in led classes may have:
a) manes and tails presented as for ridden classes OR
b) bridle path plait – a small section of mane at the top of the
neck is plaited. A discreet colour-coordinated ribbon may be
incorporated into the plait. Tail is left unplaited. (Led
Standardbred ONLY) OR
c) both mane and tail unplaited. (Led Standardbred ONLY). 

Bridle should be the same colour as the saddle, supple, of good
quality leather. Stitching on noseband and brow band optional.
Coloured brow bands may be worn. It is preferred that a snaffle bit is
used (jointed or straight bar)."


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

To add to, does that mean I have to plait her mane and tail whether I'm in English or Western classes? And what kind of plaits should I do?


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

faye said:


> In the UK Section B's are shown in plain browbands, the only ponies shown in ribbon ones are riding ponies (also known as show ponies).


My bad... I've never had anything to do with Welsh showing myself, I know a friend of mine who showed her Section B in a ribbon brow band when we were younger but she could easily have been competing in a riding pony class rather than an M&M class... she showed him plaited up, so seems more likely. Sorry, my wrong information...


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

What breed is your horse? I would do what is typical for her breed when showing in that style. You should be safe then.

For English, a running braid should be perfectly fine in any hunter/dressage type class. Western, horses aren't braided. They do band the manes for stock types, but for a local show, I'm not sure if I would unless you find everyone else is also. 

As far as the ribbon browbands, I've never actually seen one at a show. They don't seem to be a "thing" here in the US except in a few select circuits.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> I couldn't find much about showing Standies, but I did find this PDF from the SPPHA (Standardbred Pleasure & Performance Horse Association) This is what they had to say:
> 
> "Standardbreds in ridden classes must have manes plaited and tails
> plaited, pulled or shaved.
> ...


That's what I found.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

www.standardbredshowcase.com/ 

try looking at this link. It's for a standie specific show organization in Ontario. They have photo galleries from the past few years. It looks like they all have the smaller button braids. I didn't see any running braids. It looked like they pretty much all had pulled manes also. Hope this helps!


----------

